# Dungog NSW



## karm (Sep 9, 2011)

just wondering if anyone has been fishing around the Dungog area and if so where did you go? and what types of fish was you aiming for?


----------



## stonecold (Nov 5, 2006)

Mate there are two dams close by. Lostock and Lake St Clair. Both have stocked bass. I fished the river just below the wall at Lostock dam last time I was down there for quite a few bass.


----------

